# Just Read "If the Shoe Fits" Rae Ellen Lee



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

And it's killing me...does anyone know if she ever got to sail to the Caribbean???!


----------



## artbyjody (Jan 4, 2008)

I did a quick search and couldn't find even a wiki pedia mention... one has to wonder if it was just the book and that was it... good question


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*I really, really hope she did!!*

Well, if anyone finds out anything about her story, let me know!


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

I read the book at my wifes request. Talked about it in another post. She has not followed up with another book to my knowledge.
That is a good thing because she continuously whined about EVERYTHING throughout the first book, yet refused to do anything about it.

For example, live on a boat all day, no job - don't ***** to me about mold - clean it!!!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

And I just finished reading Dame Ellen's book before that. 

A different perspective, to say the least!!!

Have your wife read that one  !! 

Well, if Rae Ellen is out there, I am SO hopeful she just finally up and went! I honeymooned in St John, then birthed a sailing idea myself, so I could relate. Gulf Stream crossings have given me my spankings, but I still keep going and loving it! But if I were up in those cold waters I just couldn't have!!!


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

bcde818 55 post in one day, you may be related to someone here, lol. But alas, your still a spammer.


----------



## revolvingboyd (Aug 19, 2009)

*YES she did.. I can't wait for the new book*

I loved the book as well.. I am married to a man that has introduced me to sailing.. and has the dream of living and sailing abroad ... I picked this book up a few years ago.. and I really felt finally someone has experienced what I am experiencing.. I wrote an email to the publishers of the book and they sent my email to her directly. She has been working on her second book and I can't wait to read it.. Her life took a dramatic turn.. I can't wait to get all of the details..

here is her site.. she had a blog out there but I haven't found it again .. maybe she took it off since the book is coming out..

just do a search for raeellenlee dot com..


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

Rae Ellen Lee - Writer of Tall Tales, Some of Them True

That should get a clicky to that site.

Front page of the website, makes the comment, a few things changed, relevant! Not that I read the first book........


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Dearest enluxury0123 welcome to SN dude.

NOW BUY A FREAKIN' AD!

I have to wonder how these spammers pick their threads.


----------

